# A couple new pens - modified cigars



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have been wanting to try some different things with cigar pens. Now in the new year I have had a chance. Basically, I am turning the upper and lower barrels to the same size and shape, eliminating the stock black center band and the plated center band/washer that sits between it and the upper barrel.










The first (above) is from koa that my niece brought me from Hawaii. The black center band is (I think) ebony. It was in a box of cut-offs I bought from someone.










The second is from mystery wood with some very interesting grain. I bought a table-top sculpture from a resale shop because the wood interested me.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice work Tony and I like your choice of woods. The modifications do the cigars justice too.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Tony


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Tony those are a couple of beauties. I like how you turned the top and bottom the same size. I think that is a much better looking pen than the standard one. I am going to have to try that.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

They look great! I'm looking forward to trying some of these soon!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

CanuckGal said:


> They look great! I'm looking forward to trying some of these soon!


Hey Deb.... no time like RIGHT NOW I say :dance3: Pens are just so much fun.


----------

